# 17 acres and barn with unfinished apartment for sale.



## oz in SC V2.0 (Dec 19, 2008)

Our recent trip to Australia has us rethinking life...so up for sale it is....if it sells it sells,if not we stay.

Located in Rutherford County, North Carolina.
17 acres and a 30x36 loft 'barn',very private with 1/4 mile long GATED driveway back to the property.

The barn is of frame construction and was built to have the upper level be housing,we also have 1/3 of the lower level framed to be rooms as well.We have can lights in the ceiling,fully insulated and woodstove installed with all new chimney.200 amp box.We will be replacing the stove itself as we bought one of those little boxwoods a few years back and while it throws out heat it is impractical as a primary heat source.

Land is all useable but needs to be bushogged as little has been done in the years since we bought it.
Some large trees along creeks but otherwise mostly brush/small pines.I have started to cut some of the pines but it needs to be cleared a lot.We had a guy with a skidsteer and bush hog come through and actually cut some of it down,helped us get a better 'feel' of the land.Found a dry spring head on the hill leading down,might be a good water source if dug out some.

There is underground power run to the barn and basic electric installed,with lights and outlets upstairs and down as well as under the sheds off each side.

Bathroom is pretty much finished,we just need to decide on either painting the walls or staining them as the walls are 1x6 planed sawmill wood.We also need to finish up the vanity.Vanity coutnertop is granite tile.We went a different route and had a 6 foot long and two foot deep galvanised stock tank converted into a tub,works GREAT!!!We also have slate tile for the flooring in the bathroom and mudroom.
Have all cabinets for the kitchen upstairs as well as a gas cooktop and in the wall gas stove.Have a few sinks lying around as well..

Septic is in for barn and was permitted to allow another house to be tied into it.We also have a permit on file for the homesite for a 3 bedroom house.

Homesite cleared with mountain views in several directions.We would probably turn this into our garden spot as it is cleared and gets a good amount of sun.

Two small creeks on the property,have never run dry and one large creek bordering along one side.

Well in place,enough water for all our needs according to the well driller.
If anyone needs more info,just contact me...


http://www.propertynut.com/find.aspx...ropertyid=6930

http://s454.photobucket.com/albums/qq264/deerrunland/


----------



## mamaof3peas (Oct 8, 2009)

couldn't see first link, how much are you asking? I will say it is beautiful! I'd buy it in a heartbeat for the right price!


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

mamaof3peas said:


> couldn't see first link, how much are you asking? I will say it is beautiful! I'd buy it in a heartbeat for the right price!


According to the first link, they are asking $205,000.


----------

